# Seiko 6139-6002 Twins



## Silver Hawk

Dear Jason and PG,

Here are your Seikos with new crystals, new stems, new crowns, new springs and new cogs. Jason, yours is on the left; PG's on the right. Thanks guys.














I love these gold dialled watches...now where did I put my tie-dyed T shirt and bell-bottoms???

Roy was right...couldn't find a source for the correct stems but managed to modify an available similar Seiko stem (it was like microsurgery!)...so the inner bezel rotate fine now...and a big thank you to Foggy for supplying one of the replacement springs and cogs.

I have a couple of "correct" steel Seiko bracelets in the post from Thialand...







Just need to find some better Tachy rings...


















Cheers

Paul


----------



## Roy

Well done Paul,


----------



## Silver Hawk

Roy,

I love the day / date change on these 6139...for ages, I couldn't work out how to do the day... just pressed crown a bit too hard one day and the day changed as well as the date
















Paul


----------



## pg tips

nice one Paul, glad to see it went to a good home, I'd have never have got round to fixing it up. Did you get it ticking?


----------



## Silver Hawk

pg tips said:


> Did you get it ticking?


Blimey, I wouldn't have gone to all that trouble if they weren't going to work.









Yes, both happily ticking away









You cashed that cheque yet?


----------



## Roy

Silver Hawk said:


> Roy,
> 
> I love the day / date change on these 6139...for ages, I couldn't work out how to do the day... just pressed crown a bit too hard one day and the day changed as well as the date
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul


 Paul,

I know what you mean I like the day change on Citizen chrono's too.


----------



## Roy

PS. I'll see if I have any better bezels.


----------



## Stan

Nice resurrection Paul, good to see two brought back from the grave.


----------



## pg tips

Good that it works and wasn't a dud, the seller said it was a runner.

And yes I got your chq cashed, thanks!


----------



## jasonm

Hi Everyone, been a bit quiet lately I know but I think Im back now.....









WOW What a pair...looking good, be proud of your hard work! I dont feel as bad now with the trade we worked out
















Good luck with the bezels and bracelets!

Jason


----------



## raketakat

Strange, but one of these took my eye on ebay and I bought it.

Haven't got it yet so I hope it works as well as the seller says.

Its exactly the same as the twins but has some writing on the left of the dial. I can't make it out.

Looks like "7" or "70 chronograph"







.

I paid Â£36 in the end. Have I been done Oriental experts??









At least I know what model it is now







.


----------



## jasonm

If it is in good nick I would say you did well......as long as the inner bezel works...but it sounds as if one of our number has a 'fix'









Jason


----------



## raketakat

jasonm said:


> If it is in good nick I would say you did well......as long as the inner bezel works...but it sounds as if one of our number has a 'fix'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jason


 Yes- I'll send it to Paul's repair shed if it doesn't come up to scratch







.


----------



## Silver Hawk

raketakat said:


> Yes- I'll send it to Paul's repair shed if it doesn't come up to scratch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Hi Ian,









If it's a good one, Â£36 sounds like a very good price.









Original bracelet with it? --- they are slightly special because of the cases sloping champhered ends and the bracelet end link runs flush with that slope up to the diameter of the watch --- you could probably modify an after-market new one.

I only have a fix for inner bezel if you still have the driving cog; when the stem breaks, they fall out and are never seen again









...and I bought a third one off e$ay







I must stop doing this...it was a small lot of Seikos for Â£37; not got them yet, so no idea what it's like --> here.

Make sure you give us an update/photo when you get yours. Do you have the bell-bottoms to go with it?









Cheers

Paul


----------



## raketakat

I had to endure the bell bottoms first time around so I think I'll give them a miss







.

I wish I'd seen this thread before I bought this watch because I'd have known which questions to ask.

I know a bit about Russian watches and thats all







.

I don't think I'd have bid if I knew all the problems.

How DOES the inner bezel rotate BTW







?

I expect the watch will be with you soon Paul







.


----------



## Silver Hawk

raketakat said:


> How DOES the inner bezel rotate BTW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


These Japs are cunning....on this 6139, the single crown does it all:


Normal position: rotates inner bezel
Crown out: adjust hands but does not rotate inner bezel
Light push on Crown: change date
Hard push on Crown: change date and day

Cheers

Paul ( graveyard for 6139-6002s







)


----------



## raketakat

Pushing anything hard on a watch makes me nervous














.


----------



## jasonm

you should read my posts in the general section on how Ive buggered my 6309's bezel!!!!









Jason


----------



## Silver Hawk

jasonm said:


> you should read my posts in the general section on how Ive buggered my 6309's bezel!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jason


 I've been quietly following the thread....









Hope you sort it out, Jason. Don't know anything about diver's or their bezels...

Paul


----------



## Silver Hawk

raketakat said:


> Pushing anything hard on a watch makes me nervous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I do love this fear Emotion; definitely the best on RLT Forums...


----------



## Silver Hawk

The triplet arrived today...e$ay purchases are always a bit hit-and-miss but for the 6 movements in the foreground, I paid Â£37...

The square 6106 is not quite what I was expecting...it's missing the outer case.









The circular 6106 is complete but missing case









The other large movement is missing dial, hands, case etc









But the 6139 is totally complete and running fine; it has a good crystal, good tachy ring and correct stem with rotating inner bezel.























But why do I need three of these?
















BTW: my new after-market "Seiko" straps arrived the other day (in pic)...they're not quite right for these 6139s but there as close as you're likely to get...










Cheers

Paul


----------



## jasonm

> But why do I need three of these?


 Do you wanna trade one for a Poljot Buran???????



















































Jason

PS you dont have to debase yourself to reply...


----------



## Silver Hawk

jasonm said:


> PS you dont have to debase yourself to reply...


 I wont then.


----------



## raketakat

So Mr. 6139-6002 came. Number on back is 2-11791.

Btw the writing on the left of the dial is"water 70m resist". My poor eyes.

First the good news. Case just has one edge ding. Bezel is good with only one slight indent.

Dial is mint but lume on hands is poor.

The inner bezel rotates and the date-time adjusts as it should







.

Time keeping seems fine.

The bad news is the button to zero the chrono doesn't work although the stop start works o.k..

It has a Rolex bracelet. Not genuine







.

Ah the joys of ebay







.


----------



## Silver Hawk

Ian, you going to post a picture of it? Please. Paul


----------



## raketakat

Silver Hawk said:


> Ian, you going to post a picture of it? Please. Paul


 I'll try if it stops raining







.


----------



## raketakat

I foolishly put my 6139-6002 in my back pocket whilst I was washing the car and the crowns come off














.

Any idea how to fix it back on Paul














? There seems to be a spring inside and it keeps shooting the crown across the room







.


----------



## Roy

Is the cog still there.


----------



## raketakat

Roy said:


> Is the cog still there.


 I think you know what I'm going to say







.

What bleedin' cog







?


----------



## Roy

The cog that drives the inner bezel , looks like it is a gonna.


----------



## raketakat

If I hold the crown in place to prevent it from ejecting and turn it the inner bezel still rotates. Is this a good sign?


----------



## Roy

Yes







Very good, the cog is still there.

You will need to remove the stem from the movement to refit the crown correctly.


----------



## raketakat

Thank the good lord. Cheers Roy - I feel a bit better now.

I think I'll leave this to an expert. The chrono. return button needs sorting too. Time to invest a bit of money in it.

Know any good chrono. fettlers apart from your good self







?


----------



## Roy

raketakat said:


> Time to invest a bit of money in it.
> 
> Know any good chrono. fettlers apart from your good self
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Sorry I do not,


----------



## raketakat

Time for research I think. Thanks again Roy







.


----------



## Roy

Your welcome ian, I'm sorry I do not have time to look at it for you.

The cog usually springs out when the crown comes off. These are usually lost and are very difficult to replace. That is why there are so many of these watches about with the cogs missing. I am glad yours is still intact.


----------



## raketakat

Mmmmm. This is better than NHS direct














.


----------



## Stan

Ian,

Good luck old mate.


----------



## Silver Hawk

Ian,

I don't mind doing it if you're willing to trust me...I've done 3 others now and if you have the crown, cog, stem and spring, it should be straight forward...I'll take a look at sticky pusher as well.

PM if interested.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## seiko6139

Paul,

Have you managed to find a source for the "O" rings on the pushers ? I've found that the rubber goes hard and sticks in the case..

Regards,

Ian


----------



## Silver Hawk

raketakat said:


> I foolishly put my 6139-6002 in my back pocket whilst I was washing the car and the crowns come off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Any idea how to fix it back on Paul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? There seems to be a spring inside and it keeps shooting the crown across the room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


 Oh Dear...Ian now tells me the stem has broken off in the crown...and what's the rarest Seiko part in the world?

An original replacement 6139-6002 stem.


----------



## Roy

Ask me nicely.


----------



## AlexR




----------



## Silver Hawk

Ian's watch arrived on Friday, and I opened it up today...









Now I know why he was lucky enough not to loose the spring and cog when his crown broke off the end of the stem....

...the cog, which is meant to slide freely on the stem, is rusted solid onto the stem, as is the spring.
















Paul


----------



## raketakat

I knew a bit of rust would do some good Paul







. Stopped me losing them anyway







.

Thanks for carrying on with it. I'm missing it







.

Perhaps Paul PG could free it up with his hammer














.


----------



## seiko6139

I'm wearing that model watch at the moment.I spent 3 hours servicing it on Saturday!! It took so long because I had to make some adjustments to the hair spring to improve the positional error which this watch suffered with really badly.

It's now excellent and consistent.

I think that the Seiko 6139 and 6138 movements are among the best self winding chronograph movements ever made.

Paul,

Have you ever owned a 21 jewel 6139 ?

Regards,

Ian


----------



## Silver Hawk

seiko6139 said:


> I think that the Seiko 6139 and 6138 movements are among the best self winding chronograph movements ever made.
> 
> Paul,
> 
> Have you ever owned a 21 jewel 6139 ?


Hi Ian,

I do like the 6138 / 6139 but also very fond of Citizen's 8100 / 8110....

Tell me, what's a 21 Jewel 6139? Is that the difference between the 6139A and 6139B movements?

Cheers

Paul


----------



## raketakat

Many thanks to Paul ( Hawk ) and Roy for restoring my 6139 to health







.

It will get a good wearing now.

Goes with my tie-dye t-shirt very nicely







.

Cheers lads







.


----------



## uysal

Silver Hawk said:


> Dear Jason and PG,
> 
> Here are your Seikos with new crystals, new stems, new crowns, new springs and new cogs. Jason, yours is on the left; PG's on the right. Thanks guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love these gold dialled watches...now where did I put my tie-dyed T shirt and bell-bottoms???
> 
> Roy was right...couldn't find a source for the correct stems but managed to modify an available similar Seiko stem (it was like microsurgery!)...so the inner bezel rotate fine now...and a big thank you to Foggy for supplying one of the replacement springs and cogs.
> 
> I have a couple of "correct" steel Seiko bracelets in the post from Thialand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just need to find some better Tachy rings...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Paul


Hi,

Here you do mention about being able to supply the "correct" steel bracelets from Thailand. I have a 6139 that I own since 1974, lately using it with a non-original replacement bracelet but not at all very happy about it.

Your help would be much appreciate if you could provide the details about the source in Thailand.

Regards,


----------



## Silver Hawk

uysal said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here you do mention about being able to supply the "correct" steel bracelets from Thailand. I have a 6139 that I own since 1974, lately using it with a non-original replacement bracelet but not at all very happy about it.
> 
> Your help would be much appreciate if you could provide the details about the source in Thailand.
> 
> Regards,


Welcome to the forum "uysal"









This topic is nearly 4 years old







and I have no idea who I bought these bracelets from so long ago. Sorry.

My tastes in watches have now moved on, some who say for the worst....I hate these Seikos.







:lol:

Cheers

Paul


----------

